# Frozen Brine Shrimp



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am trying to feed my bettas frozen brine shrimp that I got to condition them, but they won't touch it. They eat the dried brine shrimp good enough, but I want them to eat the frozen ones. Will it take them time to eat it, should i just continue to feed them?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

They might not like them. Remember to remove any and all uneaten food.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm, if they don't eat the brine shrimp, go for blood worms. NO Betta can resist that!

Also, you are thawing first, right?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

how do i thaw them? just put them in water right?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep. At my LFS they sell them in packs with tiny cubes (probably the size of a Bettas head) of shrimp. What I do is pop out one of the cubes and leave it in the water for like 1-5 minutes, then you can tell it's ready if 

A. It has broken down into the srimp
B. The shrimp come off the cube easily if you move the container of water.

Then I just take a spoon and watch Neon feast (=


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are the brine shrimp gross looking? lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I confused a package of BS for Bloodworms a few months back at the LPS and I was so angry at myself when I realized. I hate the stuff! It's so incredibly messy! IMO bloodworms are much better because I feed them with tweezers and nothing goes to the bottom of their tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really don't want anything that sinks. My bettas just sit there watching it go to the bottom.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I really don't want anything that sinks. My bettas just sit there watching it go to the bottom.


Same, they will only chase after a sinking thing if it is alive, but even then it has to be worth it!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Strange, Neon chases shrimp when they sink... sometimes XD but these are mysies shrimp I feed, not brine. They're similar except mysies has a lot more protein and nutrients...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's why I use the tweezers for bloodworms. Though NONE of my bettas have ever let a bloodworm sink. Ever. Sometimes they float though. If they don't have meat in every segment (I know, ew!!!!) then they don't sink as quickly.


----------

